#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  design for piping support

## trifilo

I make a small contribution, with this file, of typical for design of supports of pipes



regards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: design for piping support

----------


## trifilo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## elmeri

thanks a lot

----------


## Mohamed

Very thanks *Trifilo 
*I download it, it is very nice

----------


## omkarkadam2007

thank u

----------


## ture

thank you

----------


## Dwi Susanto

thank you

----------


## Muhammad_Hussain

Thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thankyou

----------


## lth20

can anyone upload to rapidshare? i am having problem downloading at divshare. thanks.

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you

----------


## mavericklf1

thank you for this file

----------


## mansur415

> I make a small contribution, with this file, of typical for design of supports of pipes
> 
> regards
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks trifilo,
Is there any software for pipe support design or simulation?See More: design for piping support

----------


## aloneshiner

Can someone provide me with " M.W Kellog Limited Engineering Design Manual for piping stress analysis " ?

Its written by Mr. M.D. Vasse, Chief piping engineer.

I happened to see a copy of this book with one of the engineers in our company (I am not working with the above mentioned company ). However, he declined to share it with me. Its a very good manual and would be very helpful for an amateur like me. If anyone can help me out in ths matter, I will be very grateful.

----------


## rakanandhan

i do not how to download that one. i need immedaitely. is anybody having pipe support calculation details please send me my mail ID.

rakanandhan@gmail.com

----------


## shankargee

thanks lot for the help.

----------


## rakanandhan

thanks for ur valuable reply.

----------


## summerguyin

anyone else got books on piping supports? ..piping stress analysis books../ pls upload it..

----------


## jlosada

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## kishor

Dear Sir/Friends,
If anyone have piping support design calculations...........please send me at k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## Roy

Dear Trifilo,
Great thanks for your up loading the useful book.
But unfortunately I can't downloading since this is not free
in China and south east asia region.

Please you or someone help to upload in others (Rapidshare,megaupload,
ifile, or others).

Great thanks

Roy

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks 
its very informative

----------


## mkhurram79

very informative

See More: design for piping support

----------


## roddyk2

this is a piping support handbook
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> this is a piping support handbook
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for this useful book.

----------


## Budiana

thank you for sharing bro,

----------


## selmagis

Thanks, excellent for standard supports.

----------


## unni

good book

----------


## Acesmotis

Merci bcp trs interessant

----------


## cuongz

thx for tr sharing

----------


## unni

thx for sharing

----------


## gateaux_boy

I can't download from divshare, can someone upload in 4shared or rapidshared.
Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend,
can any one upload this doc at rapid share or something?

----------


## steb4242

thanks for this

----------


## Nabilia

gateaux_boy, 

Piping and Pipe Support Systems - Design and Engineering - Smith . Laan 1987.pdf 39.643 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: design for piping support

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank so much Nabilia.

----------


## msmmd2000

thanks

----------

